# Which pic for july photo contest?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

So which pic do you like best?:-D


There is a poll


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I vote the second to last, such a cute angle of your lovely boy


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> I vote the second to last, such a cute angle of your lovely boy


Thank you! I love all you fish too!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, thank you!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

:-D Your welcome !


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..look at the results..everyone loves # 5!! It's an awwsum shot!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Honeycomb looks so cute, especially on Photo #5.  I need to get a better camera... Watch out, I'm in the contest, too! I'll probably have 1 vote like last time. -_- I need to find Lebron when he does something weird...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

How do I do a poll? can you do more than one fish?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Honeycomb looks so cute, especially on Photo #5.  I need to get a better camera... Watch out, I'm in the contest, too! I'll probably have 1 vote like last time. -_- I need to find Lebron when he does something weird...


Thanks! Haha i will vote for him -i have had only 1 vote too


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@LTB..both our fishies in Avi's are kissing the water and facing same direction..lol..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> @LTB..both our fishies in Avi's are kissing the water and facing same direction..lol..


sammy looks so cute in your avi:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

lelei said:


> @LTB..both our fishies in Avi's are kissing the water and facing same direction..lol..


That's so weird... And the same direction... What a coincidence...
Your fish is purdy. ;3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Thanks! Haha i will vote for him -i have had only 1 vote too


No, it's fine. I want people to like him for who he is. Not because I have 0 votes. But I'll vote for you, Honeycomb's cute bumblebee patches would sure get attention.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww..thanks[email protected]MyRainbow..just recently got thst pic ..I love it and want to put it in this months contest..Love yur new Avi


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Lebron..when I snapoed that pic..I had no idea what I wuld get..until I saw how.amazing it lookdd..then I started noticing yurs..its a very interesting coincidence..


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I just used an iPhone 4S. That's why it's so tall. To tall for a camera so to say.  I was waiting for him to do something rather than swimming, so when he came up to get air, I snapped a picture and got this. ;P


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sammy was going after the bubbles and started to go for air, I snapped, and whala!!..this is in his new tank


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Lebron..have yu noticed we joined same month too????


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I like photo number 2. ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

lelei said:


> @Lebron..have yu noticed we joined same month too????


No, I didn't. And did you notice I'm in New England? No, I'm just kidding.  I'm only 40 minutes away from Washington D.C. ;P 
I'm near the East Coast.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

konstargirl said:


> I like photo number 2. ^^


Thanks!:lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> Aww..thanks[email protected] recently got thst pic ..I love it and want to put it in this months contest..Love yur new Avi


Thank you! I am sure Honeycomb appreciates it lol XD


----------

